# Stuart Scott dies at age of 49



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

> Stuart Scott, a longtime anchor at ESPN, died Sunday morning at the age of 49.
> 
> Among the features of the new ESPN studio in Bristol is a wall of catchphrases made famous by on-air talent over the years. An amazing nine of them belong to one man -- from his signature "Boo-Yah!" to "As cool as the other side of the pillow" to "He must be the bus driver cuz he was takin' him to school."
> 
> ...


*ESPN*


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Very sad, always loved Stuart Scott.

RIP


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Too young. Such a shame. Awesome reporter/journalist.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

No clue who he is, but that's too bad. Cancer is horrible, and it hits everyone of all ages. You never know if or when you will get it, regardless of how healthy you are.


----------

